# Are 3030 SMD LED's really this bright?



## The Municipality (Feb 28, 2017)

I was originally going to use 5630's but I just saw this, that would really be wonderful if this is true.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMD_LED_Module


----------



## evilc66 (Mar 1, 2017)

There are a lot of numbers there that seem off. The only 3030 format LEDs that I know that can crank out that kind of output is the Luxeon C. 3535 numbers are really low, as that's the format that Cree, Osram, Semiled, Samsung, etc... use for some of their high power emitters (XP/XT type footprint).


----------



## ssanasisredna (Mar 1, 2017)

The Municipality said:


> I was originally going to use 5630's but I just saw this, that would really be wonderful if this is true.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMD_LED_Module



There is far less right on that page than there is wrong. Completely worthless other than many 3030 LEDs are rated up around 1W and are capable of >100 lumens.


----------



## Lithopsian (Mar 7, 2017)

That page has bugged me before. The information is useless and since it is completely unreferenced, I have just removed it


----------

